# Who do we want to play in the playoffs?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a look at possible teams the Spurs may play in the upcoming playoffs:


3. Lakers 50-23 
4. *Spurs 48-25* 
5. Grizzlies 47-26 
6. Dallas 45-28 
7. Houston 42-30 




Yes, I did include the #7 seed because there is an outside chance we could still win the division, but I doubt it at this point. 


So, what team would you want to play in the first round? I would say Houston first of all, because we really give them problem. But, between Memphis and Dallas I'd rather have Memphis personally. Yes, they did beat us 3-1 during the regular season, as did Dallas, but I'd rather play them due to the fact that they are inexperienced, and that would really be the only difference in my opinion on who I'd rather play. Not to make excuses, but Memphis did play us without Duncan for two complete games, and basically all of another. Coincedentally (not) we beat them with a healthy Duncan. 



I just thought it would be interesting to see who you guys wanted to play in the first round, because the playoffs are basically right around the corner.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Priority ranking:

1 - Rockets
2 - Grizzlies
3 - Mavs


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i would rather play the rockets or mavs before we play the grizz. we have had alot of trouble with the grizz this season and i dont wanna see them for a 7 game first round series.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Houston is bad against San Antonio.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

Houston crumbles, Memphis triumphs, go with Houston.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

1st- rockets
2nd- griz (they're like the suns last year for us)
3rd- dallas (i rather have griz before dallas)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

1 - Rockets
2 - Grizzles
3 - Mavs


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think all yall are underestimaten the grizz. i seriously would rather play the mavs instead of the grizz. every time we played the grizz this yr it seems like we play our worst bball. mavs we have experience against and arent as mysterious as the grizz.


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

1. Houston - Something about them they can't against the spurs

2. Lakers - We can beat them as shown in 2003.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

^yeah, you can beat them with a david robinson, no Rick Fox, a hobbling Devean George, minus, Karl Malone, Minus GP. You better hope that Robert Horry doesnt shoot 0-19 from three point land in this series like he did last year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> ^yeah, you can beat them with a david robinson, no Rick Fox, a hobbling Devean George, minus, Karl Malone, Minus GP. You better hope that Robert Horry doesnt shoot 0-19 from three point land in this series like he did last year.


Yes because we all see how great George is now that his ankle is healed...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> ^yeah, you can beat them with a david robinson, no Rick Fox, a hobbling Devean George, minus, Karl Malone, Minus GP. You better hope that Robert Horry doesnt shoot 0-19 from three point land in this series like he did last year.



Take your homer-ism elsewhere.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

devean georgE? what a great player. same goes for rick fox. also this year maybe ther is a malone and payton but there is also a less focused kobe and thats what won yalls games las year. shaq was as ineffective as shaq could be. plus this year we have an even more consistent parker, a better manu, hedo turkoglu, and rasho nesterovic. im confident we could still beat the lakers in a 7game series. we will see just how invincible the lakers really are this year tomorrow. stupid cocky *** lakers fan.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> devean georgE? what a great player. same goes for rick fox. also this year maybe ther is a malone and payton but there is also a less focused kobe and thats what won yalls games las year. shaq was as ineffective as shaq could be. plus this year we have an even more consistent parker, a better manu, hedo turkoglu, and rasho nesterovic. im confident we could still beat the lakers in a 7game series. we will see just how invincible the lakers really are this year tomorrow. stupid cocky *** lakers fan.


This year the Lakers only beat the Spurs 3 out of the four games they played. After an 11 - 0 run I guess it was time for them to lose a game. It just happened to be to the Spurs because of the scheduling. The Lakers will be mean and nasty when the playoffs start.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

oh yeah im sure that the other losses to the lakers didnt have anything to do with the fact that either duncan, parker or manu was hurt in one of those games? gimme a break and stop hangen on the lakers ***. sure they are a good team but they are in no way unbeatable as was shown by the spurs on sunday.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

You right, it didn't have anything to do with Duncan, Parker or Manu being hurt. Just as most of the Lakers losses had nothing to do with Kobe, Shaq, Malone or Fox being out a lot of games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Take your homer-ism elsewhere.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

get the hell outta the spurs board if your jus gonna trash our team


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Not trashing anyone, just stating the facts, even if it hurts. Some people call it reality.


----------

